# Winni-V



## SugarButt (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi! Does anyone know anything about the supplement called Winni-V? I thought about trying it but after reading about it I'm not sure if I should. Is it only for men? The pharmaceutical name is Cyclostanozol. It says Cyclostanozol is a refined propietary composite containing: Caffeine; Beta-Cyclodextrin; L-Taurine; 7, Cholesten; hexol-6-one 60% Cyanotis Vaga Extract; Naringin.
It is supposed to be a special anabolic that suppresses estrogen. I have seen it advertised on www.legalsteriods.com 
I want to know if taking it would be harmful in any way to a woman. 
Any feedback would be appreciated!!


----------



## Ranma (Aug 2, 2005)

its crap, i promise


----------



## SugarButt (Aug 3, 2005)

Is it harmful?


----------



## Witmaster (Aug 3, 2005)

SugarButt said:
			
		

> ...I have seen it advertised on www.legalsteriods.com ...


This is usually the first clue to avoid the product.

It's not likely "harmful" as you asked but it will definately NOT give you the gains you think it will.  Just my opinion though.


----------



## LAM (Aug 4, 2005)

SugarButt said:
			
		

> Is it harmful?



it's a total crap supplement.  it's nothing more than bullshit thrown together and given the name of a real anabolic/androgenic steroid.  I would expect zero gains from it's use and the loss of funds from your wallet.


----------



## jallen762000 (Sep 11, 2005)

ok I see everyone dawging winni-v, but nobody is making any recommendations in it's place.


----------

